# Who Is  Dr. McCullough ? He's The One Telling The TRUTH About Covid-19 !!!



## thirteenknots

Look him up !!!

 Dr. McCullough 

He's been telling the TRUTH !
He is the one telling the TRUTH !

The World is being told the biggest LIE ever !

Why ?

Look it up !

It will make you sick to your stomach.


----------



## espola

thirteenknots said:


> Look him up !!!
> 
> Dr. McCullough
> 
> He's been telling the TRUTH !
> He is the one telling the TRUTH !
> 
> The World is being told the biggest LIE ever !
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Look it up !
> 
> It will make you sick to your stomach.











						Dr. Deirdre McCullough | Sharp HealthCare
					






					www.sharp.com


----------



## Kicker 2.0

espola said:


> Dr. Deirdre McCullough | Sharp HealthCare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sharp.com


Dr Peter A McCullough


----------



## GoldenGate

Quack quack.  Even super liberal Baylor University had to get a restraining order against him.


----------



## thirteenknots

GoldenGate said:


> Quack quack.  Even super liberal Baylor University had to get a restraining order against him.


Only a San Fransisco street pooper would call a dignified Dr
a quack.


----------



## GoldenGate

thirteenknots said:


> Only a San Fransisco street pooper would call a dignified Dr
> a quack.


Baylor University is in TX.


----------



## thirteenknots

GoldenGate said:


> Baylor University is in TX.


You just proved how ignorant/triggered you can be.

I never equated any location to the good Dr.

I exposed your Liberal addled brain for all to witness.

Now go clean up some San Fransisco fecal matter, Nancy
wants a shit shape street show for Christmas.

PS: As usual Adam Espola Schiff gives a backslap to Lies.


----------

